# Little and large



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Little and large! My marans hen Barry and one of my latest hatch Lillie. She is a lavender pekin bantam and about half the size of all the others to hatch!!! But she is quite heavy and has a fat tummy! So cute!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

How cute!!!!!!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

That is so adorable!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute!


----------

